# Chronology for the First Age.



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 6, 2002)

Aiya dear friends.

Anybody knows where can i find a complete chronology for the First Age?

It is said in the Parma Endorion:

"A much more complete chronology for the First Age can be found at Parma Ambarnatsë"

The problem is that the link doesn´t work.

Is there any other link to see this Chronology?

Thank you all.

Greatings.


----------



## Thorin (Sep 6, 2002)

As for the official First Age, I don't really know where that can be found.
I began in the Year of the Trees 1500 (Valian Years). It lasted for only about 600 years. If you are interested in the chronology from when the Valar entered Arda, and from when the elves awoke, that chronology is found in HoME X, Morgoth's ring.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 6, 2002)

Actually the first age of the sun as it is known, began when the sun first rose. I think it was a few days after the arrival of Fingolfin in ME.

It took the Valar a while to make the sun after they had made the moon you know.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you but i only need the Chronology of the First Age.

Greatings.


----------



## Ponte (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is a chronology taken from The Encyclopedia of Arda.


The First Age

c. 1 Return of the Noldor to Middle-earth. Death of Fëanor. 
c. 1 Dagor-nuin-Giliath. 
c. 1 Awakening of Men in Hildórien. 
c. 50 Journey of Turgon and Finrod. 
c. 75 Dagor Aglareb. The Siege of Angband is set by the Princes of the Noldor. 
c. 100 Foundation of Nargothrond. 
c. 126 Completion of Gondolin. Turgon's people begin the migration from Nevrast. 
c. 265 Glaurung ravages Beleriand, but is driven back to Angband. 
c. 305 Men are discovered in Ossiriand by Finrod Felagund. 
c. 345 Return of Aredhel and Maeglin to Gondolin. 
c. 345 Death of Eöl the Dark Elf. 
389 Birth of Hador, later Lord of Dor-lómin. 
439 Birth of Húrin Thalion, later Lord of Dor-lómin. 
c. 443 Approximate date for the birth of Beren Erchamion. 
c. 445 Birth of Ereinion, later called Gil-galad. 
c. 450 Birth of Larnach. 
455 Dagor Bragollach. Breaking of the Siege of Angband. 
Celegorm and Curufin flee Himlad for Nargothrond. 
Húrin and Huor are brought to Gondolin by Thorondor. 
Fingolfin slain in single combat with Morgoth. 
456 Húrin and Huor return out of Gondolin to Dor-lómin. 
457 Capture of Minas Tirith by the forces of Sauron. 
462 Galdor is slain in the siege of Barad Eithel. 
463 Birth of Túrin in Dor-lómin. 
Beren first comes upon Lúthien. 
c. 465 Celegorm and Curufin are exiled from Nargothrond and journey to Himring. 
c. 468 Finrod and Beren are imprisoned in Tol-in-Gaurhoth. Finrod is slain by a werewolf, but Beren is rescued by Lúthien. 
469 Beren and Lúthien achieve the Quest of the Silmaril. 
The Hunting of the Wolf. 
471 The Nirnaeth Arnoediad. 
Fingon is slain in the Nirnaeth. Turgon becomes High King of the Noldor. 
Huor is slain in the Fen of Serech, and Húrin is captured by Morgoth. 
Birth of Tuor. 
472 Siege and capture of the Havens of Brithombar and Eglarest. 
c. 475 Birth of Dior Eluchíl on Tol Galen. 
c. 494 Approximate date of the reforging of Gurthang. 
495 Sack of Nargothrond. 
The coming of Tuor to Gondolin. 
498 Slaying of Glaurung, and deaths of Túrin Turambar and Nienor Níniel in Brethil. 
499 Release of Hûrin from Angband. 
c. 500 Death of Larnach. 
c. 500 Death of Húrin Thalion. 
c. 500 Approximate date of the birth of Elwing. 
c. 500 Approximate date Hurin's coming to the ruins Nargothrond. There, he slays Mîm, last of the Petty-dwarves. 
c. 502 Deaths of Beren and Lúthien. 
c. 503 Death of Thingol. 
c. 504 Journey of Dior to Doriath. 
c. 505 Assault by the Sons of Fëanor on Menegroth. Dior, Celegorm, Curufin and Caranthir are all slain. 
510 Fall of Gondolin and death of Turgon. 
Glorfindel slays a Balrog in the Encircling Mountains, and is himself slain. 
c. 525 Approximate date of the birth of Elrond and Elros. 
c. 560 Tuor and Idril sail into the West in the ship Eärrámë. 
c. 583 War of Wrath and the destruction of Beleriand. 
c. 583 Angband is destroyed and Morgoth is banished from the World.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you but I need that the Chronology includes the last actualizations found in War of Jewels.

Greatings.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2002)

I know exactly the person that can help you with that. PM if you're interested.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 6, 2002)

Mr. Maedhros, i don´t know how to contact with you?
What is your E-mail?

I´m very interested.

Greatings.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 7, 2002)

c. 445 Birth of Ereinion, later called Gil-galad.-the most important date I would say!!!


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 7, 2002)

Mmmm, i have a question for you...who is your father Mr. Gil-Galad?

Greatings.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

My grandfater is Fingolfin,the second son of Finwe,High-King of all Noldors in Beleriand,slain by Morgoth in sigle combat.
My father is Fingon,the Valiant;Hihg King of all Noldors after my grandfather's death;slain by Gothmog in the Nirnaeth Arnoediad.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 14, 2002)

Mmm, i think your grandfather is Finrod Felagund and your father is Orodreth.

You can learn it in the Peoples of Middle Earth XD

One thing is sure, your father can´t be Fingon because he never married XDDD

Greatings.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Edhel-dûr _
> *Mmm, i think your grandfather is Finrod Felagund and your father is Orodreth.
> 
> You can learn it in the Peoples of Middle Earth XD
> ...


tztztzt.......check:"The Silmarillion",page 379,"The House of Finweand The Noldorin descent of Elrond and Elros"
Gil-Galad is son of Fingon,nephew of Turgon and Aredhel,cousin of Idril Celebrindal.You're wrong,I'm afraid.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 14, 2002)

Please, check the Peoples of Middle Earth.

You are wrong, i´m sure XD

Greatings.

P.D.: i have the quotes...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

Gil,Edhel-dur is referring to Tolkien's later change of the lineage of Gil-Galad.He is no longer the son of Fingon,but rather the son of Orodreth who is the son of Angrod (I hope I got everything right).
It's in one of the (later) HOME books.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Gil,Edhel-dur is referring to Tolkien's later change of the lineage of Gil-Galad.He is no longer the son of Fingon,but rather the son of Orodreth who is the son of Angrod (I hope I got everything right).
> It's in one of the (later) HOME books. *


Aha,I checked it,but although it's written later I think that the first lineage is better than the second one.As I know Gil-Galad was with black hair,just like Fingon(if i'm not wrong again.),what was Orodreth hair?It should be black,if he's Gil-Galad's father.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 22, 2002)

Mmmm....how was the hair of the father of Turin Turambar? XDDD

Greatings.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

Black,I think.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 28, 2002)

Húrin was blonde XD

Greatings.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Edhel-dûr _
> *Húrin was blonde XD
> 
> Greatings. *


I'm not sure,but I think Morwen was black.So what was Turin's hair in fact?


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 28, 2002)

I´m sure. Húrin was descendant of Hador Lórindol, in this House the air was blonde.

Morwen was of the House of Beor so his hair was dark.

Turin was dark haired as herence from his mother.

Greetings.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

That's right,so I was correct.
But for Gil-Galad I"m sure he was with black hair.We have discussed this question and I think it's somewhere in the posts about the movie.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 28, 2002)

Is Gil is black haired what is the problem?, is the same case of Túrin XD

Greatings.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

I want to know how my "dad" looks like.I was shocked when I understood that Tolkien had decide to change my parents.It's awful.


----------



## Edhel-dûr (Sep 28, 2002)

Read this:

http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/tolkien/44954

Greetings.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

ok,I'll read it after few minutes


----------

